
Technical Rescue Handbook (2014) [pdf] - brudgers
http://mra.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/nps-technical-rescue-handbook-2014.pdf
======
woliveirajr
I like how it's written and straight to the point, but calling an almost 300
pages book as "handbook" about _rescue_ is kind of funny.

~~~
gumby
From the front of the book, in a big red box:

> This textbook contains information on specialized rescue techniques > and is
> intended for use as a part of a training course involving closely >
> supervised field training with qualified instructors. A person cannot >
> become proficient in technical rope rescue by simply reading this >
> handbook. Every rescue situation is unique, requiring size-up and >
> decision-making skills gained through personal experience.

It's a textbook, and confusingly is called both a textbook and handbook. I
suppose it's probably worth tossing in your gear bag before going out on a
rescue, which would make it also a "handbook".

BTW this is a great example of government in action, far far from the
cartoonish invective of popular speech.

